# Best Cutting Supplements



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking to introduce one or two supplements into my cutting diet. Any thoughts on what might be best?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Phd lean degree?


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

mine field for nolva/clomid online???


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

ECA stack


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

I would look for a supplement, that combines thermogenics and compounds that will augment the presence of thyroid metabolites, like Adipoxil


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ECA's by diamond labs is good and maybe some green tea extract


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ollie321 said:


> mine field for nolva/clomid online???


 pleas explain this post??????????????????????


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

freddee said:


> pleas explain this post??????????????????????


I read that nolva has some fat burning properties, but not sure how much is true.

as for clomid :confused1:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would not mess with something that is an anti estrogen because it might have some fat burning properties, maybe because woman carry more fat than men which they need to do because they have all the child bearing organs we don't but I would not want to suppress my natural estrogen....


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Some good ones i have used are :

OxyElitePro and ReCreate by USPlabs

SUB-Q by Fusion Bodybuilding

Lipotrophin AM/PM stack by Applied Nutriceuticals


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Gaspari's Mitotropin has been getting some great reviews lately

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-mitotropin---188-caps-1938-p.asp

MuscleTech Hydroxycut has always been popular too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd keep it simple I'd use GTE and Caffiene, and for all protein shakes other than around the workout I'd use casein not whey, as casein is considerably more thermogenic.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

200mg caffeine with am fasted cardio and 200mg caffeine hour before workout will work wonders ime


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea Mitotropin has been getting great reviews recently, just like all the Gaspari's products. You can stack this with cytolean v2 aswell!

Gaspari include a leaflet with their Mitotropin on how to effectivley diet on your cut! So check it out.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

freddee said:


> ECA's by diamond labs is good and maybe some green tea extract


Green tea.You mean teas leafs that are not dried out.How does this help burn fat? Whats wrong with my PG Tips?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

ECA for stims, TT33 for non-stims. Both work awesome for the OTC route!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Gaspari's Mitotropin has been getting some great reviews lately
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-mitotropin---188-caps-1938-p.asp
> 
> MuscleTech Hydroxycut has always been popular too.


*Edit:*

*
*

*
Oops, just read the whole thread and realised Andy'd already mentioned what I pretty much said below lol! Sorry * 

*
*

*
*********

The neat thing about Mitotropin is that it comes with:

- Peak Condition Factor - some pills designed to whip water out of you over the last 3 days, and

- a little booklet written by Gaspari on how to carb cycle, sodium deplete, utilise weights & cardio for optimal bodybuilding fat loss etc.

Now people are always going to say "ahhh, so they're just making sure it works by including the booklet" - even if this were the case, the booklet is worth it's weight in gold. It's full of great quality advice and anything that helps out on a cut is worth it imo.

The basic Mito is also a pretty nice formulation, with (as Clubber says) some great reviews Stateside.

Kieran


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yohimibine.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Clenbuterol - Harsh, but works.

ECA

CLA

Carnitine

Cardio

Diet

t3

t4

Green tea

Thermobol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Clenbuterol - Harsh, but works.
> 
> ECA
> 
> ...


Explain why, i know the answer i just want to see what you are going to say


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Explain why, i know the answer i just want to see what you are going to say


Can you explain to me why it is harsh please?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Brandl said:


> Can you explain to me why it is harsh please?


It kills heart cells mate when taken in large doses.

This has been proven on rats with a high dose.

Sure humans are different and use lower doses but still be vary.

Clen depletes taurine from the heart muscle so supplement with taurine when using clen.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

yohimbine, cla, l carnitine...the injectable version is ment to b very gd, eca tehn obv clen, t3


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got the clen & taurine already, never read about the heart issues though. Thanks.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

what bout ephidrine????


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

'Grenades'... effectively ECA I believe... appears to work very well thus far


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

big_nige said:


> what bout ephidrine????


Shrink's my willy it does :cursing:


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

shrinks it???? how??


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Clenbuterol has some pretty nasty side affects on your cardiac tissue, true its mainly in larger doses but i'd imagine in long term use (cycling on off regularly will produce similar results - just guessing here). Anyways it increases collagen (a fibrous like tissue - hard and not very elastic), this is produced in the heart (BAD place to lose elasticity).

I've tried it and compared to any other stims/fat burners, i felt the sides (shakes - which i felt weaker from - like standing up etc, and head aches were worse than anything else i've taken - thats just me).

Ephidrine shrinks your "willy" as it causes vasoconstriction in specific areas, in other words the blood flow to your little winky drops and it turns into a baba... 

I hated having a shrivel with the ephidrine, changing rooms and ephidrine, lmao hide in the corner and hope theres no big men around


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yohimibine.


How have you run this mate? The science behind it is bang on with regard to blocking a2 receptors etc, but I'm not sure whether tabs or topical creams would be a better bet.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> How have you run this mate? The science behind it is bang on with regard to blocking a2 receptors etc, but I'm not sure whether tabs or topical creams would be a better bet.


Never tried the cream.

I use the 2.5mg tabs, have gone up to 20mg but this gives me bad head aches. 10mg is perfectly fine. Not magic but a nice addition to a fat burning stack IMO. I have seen an improvement in my hips and glutes which are my problem area.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> Never tried the cream.
> 
> I use the 2.5mg tabs, have gone up to 20mg but this gives me bad head aches. 10mg is perfectly fine. Not magic but a nice addition to a fat burning stack IMO. I have seen an improvement in my hips and glutes which are my problem area.


Cheers.

It's lower back mainly that I want to shift it from and a little from my chest too. I like the idea of the cream but it's way overpriced.

Have been looking into making a transdermal from a pre-mixed base and adding yohimbine to that.


----------



## OliverTwisted (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive always used a combination of 60% icariin extract capsules and some caffeine. It has always been my fav fat stripper for a while now buddy.


----------

